# Kontakt Goes Silent



## robgb (Apr 10, 2018)

This isn't a programming question, but I've noticed lately that Kontakt instruments suddenly go silent. Midi info is clearly transmitting but doesn't seem to be getting through to the instrument. I can have two instruments stacked on the same channel and only one plays. Has anyone else encountered this?

I have the latest version of Kontakt.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 10, 2018)

Hm, can't say I encountered this at all...


----------



## INCIRIOS (Apr 10, 2018)

robgb said:


> This isn't a programming question, but I've noticed lately that Kontakt instruments suddenly go silent. Midi info is clearly transmitting but doesn't seem to be getting through to the instrument. I can have two instruments stacked on the same channel and only one plays. Has anyone else encountered this?
> 
> I have the latest version of Kontakt.



We encountered this during a stress test recently but it was only happening with VE Pro. Haven't seen it again since, restarting VE Pro fixed it. Might be worth just gathering info to replicate it 100% of the time.


----------



## robgb (Apr 10, 2018)

Light and Sound said:


> Might be worth just gathering info to replicate it 100% of the time.


At this point it seems pretty random. But it does seem to happen when I push Kontakt pretty hard with Reaper scripts like Reaticulate and CCEnv, although I do remember it happening a few times before I started using those scripts. It's as if Kontakt suddenly gets confused. Sometimes the panic ! button fixes it. Other times I have to close the instrument and reopen it. Other times I have to open a whole new instance of Kontakt. And this isn't the first version of Kontakt it's happened with.


----------



## fretti (Apr 10, 2018)

robgb said:


> At this point it seems pretty random. But it does seem to happen when I push Kontakt pretty hard with Reaper scripts like Reaticulate and CCEnv, although I do remember it happening a few times before I started using those scripts. It's as if Kontakt suddenly gets confused. Sometimes the panic ! button fixes it. Other times I have to close the instrument and reopen it. Other times I have to open a whole new instance of Kontakt. And this isn't the first version of Kontakt it's happened with.


Had the same issue a few times with Cubase (Elements though; 9.5.20 running on an iMac); always thought it was a "bug" in Cubase, or that I did something wrong (Shortcut or so wich silences my track or something like that), but after restarting Cubase the same projects works without any flaws....with Logic there seems to be no problems (unless I load in HZ Strings, but that seems to a problem on Spitfires end); will see if I can recreate the problem or if is a mistake on my site/technical setup; if I can recreate I guess opening a support ticket with Native Instruments seems reasonable so they can look into it and fix it (again: if it really isn't my fault; alway not to sure here, because I don't have a killer mac with endless power)


----------



## robgb (Apr 10, 2018)

fretti said:


> I guess opening a support ticket with Native Instruments seems reasonable so they can look into it and fix it


Yeah, it's so random that I'm thinking it's something I'm doing. But it happens often enough that it's a concern (and if it's me, I have no idea what I'm doing to cause it).


----------



## SomeKindaThing (Apr 10, 2018)

robgb said:


> Yeah, it's so random that I'm thinking it's something I'm doing. But it happens often enough that it's a concern (and if it's me, I have no idea what I'm doing to cause it).


I've experienced this also, but again only with VE Pro. In my case, the CPU meter inside Kontakt peaks red at 100% and stays there. Other Kontakt instruments in the same metaframe are fine, but it does seem to take down the entire frame. FWIW, so far the only way to fix it here is by restarting VE Pro.


----------



## robgb (Apr 10, 2018)

I get the feeling it's a channel routing issue. I'll have two instruments on the same channel and one will work while the other won't. Next time it happens I'll have to try changing the channel on the silent one and see if I can play it that way.


----------



## fretti (Apr 10, 2018)

robgb said:


> Yeah, it's so random that I'm thinking it's something I'm doing. But it happens often enough that it's a concern (and if it's me, I have no idea what I'm doing to cause it).


I just opened Cubase and had a look into my settings, saw that I tried to set up my NanoKontrol 2 as both a midi-controller (for Kontakt) and as a controller (record, set markers etc.) for Cubase itself (got that idea from a video a few weeks back); seems like the problems with Kontakt started back then, so I deleted all those settings and set the Nanokontrol only for Cubase commands, will see if that helps in any way (maybe that "disturbed" the midi in/out or the communication between Cubase and Kontakt). Maybe that helps (if you have a similar midi controller setup?!). Other than that: as it seems to only appear with Cubase (multitimbral Kontakt) and not with Logic (where multitimbral is to confusing for my taste) maybe it has something do with that? Don't own Reaper, so can't tell if mulitimbral is a (big) feature there, but it might have something to do with that.


----------



## fretti (Apr 10, 2018)

robgb said:


> I get the feeling it's a channel routing issue. I'll have two instruments on the same channel and one will work while the other won't. Next time it happens I'll have to try changing the channel on the silent one and see if I can play it that way.


Additional as you say it: when using multitimbral with Logic, when you mute/ change the output, pan settings etc. it seems to (falsely) change these settings for all Kontakt instruments loaded. In cubase it is much easier to route Input/Outputs with Kontakt, as Steinberg seems to be a million miles ahead of Apple there...maybe it has something to do with these routings, yes...?!


----------



## robgb (Apr 10, 2018)

fretti said:


> maybe it has something to do with these routings, yes...?


Possible. Only time will tell.


----------

